# Man VS Wild



## Shawn (Jul 1, 2007)

Anybody like this show? It is amazing how much Bear Grylls knows and he's funny sometimes too. I've always liked this show, it's pretty cool how he can survive anywhere too. Some of those creatures he eats though.  I couldn't believe he ate from a zebra carcass, a tree frog, a scorpion, beetle larvae and elephant dung.  He's nuts.  But he knows how to survive which is badass. Great show.


----------



## Lee (Jul 1, 2007)

Whenever that's on, once I start watching, I just can't stop. I don't know why, it just fascinates me.


----------



## RonGriff (Jul 1, 2007)

Im a huge fan too. Some of the stuff he does is crazy but you have to do what you have to do to survive.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 1, 2007)

I love that show. There's no way I could actually do the shit he does becuase he's a wee bit more athletic than I. So if ever in the same situation, I'm gonna die.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 1, 2007)

i love that show and survivor man both, killer shows, i know most everything they tell ya, but there are a few nuggets for even experienced outdoorsmen


----------



## Shawn (Jul 1, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i love that show and survivor man both, killer shows, i know most everything they tell ya, but there are a few nuggets for even experienced outdoorsmen



 I like that show too.

I agree that Bear is very athletic too, some of the shit he does, takes alot of strength and endurance. I think i'd have trouble doing some of that stuff even though im athletic.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 1, 2007)

agreed, he makes things look easy that most people just dont have the physical strenght to do even if they knew how


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 3, 2007)

The guy in Man vs. Wild I think is former SAS. Thats the elite counter terrorism unit from the UK. They train in the deserts, rain forests and frozen tundras. Thats how he learned the shit he knows to survive.

Taken from discovery.com
"He served three years with the Special Air Service, a special forces unit of the British army. During his service, he broke his back in three places in a parachuting accident over Southern Africa."


----------

